# Blackfish/Tautog with Tomatoes, Basil and Clams



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

1 1/2 lb Blackfish (Tautog) Fillets
Salt to Taste
Fresh Ground Pepper to Taste
2 Tbl Olive Oil
1 Tbl Butter
2 Garlic Cloves Finely Chopped
1/2 lb Ripe plum tomatoes peeled, seeded, and chopped - (1 1/2 cups)
15 Basil leaves washed, julienned
1 Cup White Wine
24 Live littleneck clams unopened shells, well washed

* Season the blackfish with salt and pepper. In a large skillet, with a lid, over medium heat, heat the olive oil and butter. Add the fish and saute on each side for 3 minutes. Remove the fish and keep warm.
* To the pan, add the garlic and cook 1 minute. Add the tomatoes and cook 2 minutes. Add the basil and wine and bring to the boil. Reduce heat and simmer. Place the fish back in the pan over the tomatoes.
* Place clams around periphery of saute pan. Return to simmer and cover with the lid. Cook until clams open, about 3 minutes. Serve with garlic aioli and crusty bread.
* This recipe yields 4 servings.


I found the recipe online, but my twist on this was to reduce sauce and serve over linguine. It turned out kind of like linguine with red clam sauce. Except there was nice hunk of fish on top. Mmmm. Enjoy with your favorite :beer:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the recipe. So . . . when you gonna hook a brutha up and feed him some dinner?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah man !!! That sounds like a plan dinner at O's house  

Thanks for the recipe ... I will use that this year on something!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Give a brutha a meal, feed him for a night. Give a brutha the recipe, he still expects you to cook. 

You got the fish? I got the tomatoes. Let's get it on!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I got the fire and the wok. You betta bring a whole bushel of tomatoes, cause I plan on having a whole mess of fish in two weeks. Don't worry fingers, I'll give you a couple of sympathy fish!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> cause I plan on having a whole mess of fish in two weeks.



This will be your downfall Mr. Bait.  Come prepared with a bunch of ice . . . you'll need it it to cool down that cooler full of nothing.

BTW, I ain't got no problems taking sympathy fish . . . you didn't offer any to me last time is all  I say we do it like the communists: take all the fish and divide evenly among fisherman. I'll wait for you guys on shore


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Sympathy fish were only offered to the guys who get skunked or couldn't make it! You better bring your game face next week. And some clams too! You're gonna need them to cook up my fish.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> This will be your downfall Mr. Bait.  Come prepared with a bunch of ice . . . you'll need it it to cool down that cooler full of nothing.
> 
> BTW, I ain't got no problems taking sympathy fish . . . you didn't offer any to me last time is all  I say we do it like the communists: take all the fish and divide evenly among fisherman. I'll wait for you guys on shore


Let's do it like the communism that is _actually_ practiced. I will wait for you in the parking lot. After you each divide the fish I will take 1 from each of you like a good KGB agent would


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

The other day, brother OKimavich made the meal posted above for some of his WBB bretheren and I must confess, it was might good. I though he photoshopped the picture above, but it's exactly how the real deal looked. Give it a go everyone, it's that good!!!! BTW, something about using tog makes it even more special


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*So....*

when is the WBB fish Fry!!!????!!!!


----------

